# foot injuries



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there a way to tell the difference between a sprained foot and a broken foot?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I believe a sprained foot will just be sore for a while. They might not put as much weight on it because it hurts, but they wont keep the weight completely off it and have their leg basically curled up and glued under their bellies to walk around. They also wont screech in pain when trying to put weight on it like when it is broken.

If a "sprain" seems to last for a while and they are in a lot of pain then it could be broken or maybe they tore or bruised a tendon or ligament.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

When Coco was a baby, he sprained his leg. I have no idea how he did it; he was in his cage and I came home to find him unable to perch. I actually thought it was broken until my avian vet examined him and decided it was a sprain. He didn't squeal in pain, but he hopped around on one leg with his foot raised close to his body, and his toes were completely limp. The vet gave me a liquid painkiller to give orally every day, and his leg was back to normal within two weeks.

If your cockatiel has injured his leg and you're not sure if it's broken or sprained, I'd take him/her straight to the vet.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

There's also a lot of swelling and bruising with a lot of breaks. Not 100% of the time, but often.


----------

